
Refusal to treat AIDS and HIV positive patients (1987) - Tomte
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1246493/?page=1
======
djaque
It's hard to believe how badly AIDS victims were treated back in the day.
Ignored by your government and demonized by society. The whole article is
about trying to rationalize denying medical care to subjects of "voluntary
sexual perversion or mainline drug abuse". I'm glad that the gay rights
movement in the US has helped since then.

I listened to a really good interview with a survivor where he talked about
seeing his friends and loved ones dying left and right. There was even a time
when morgues would refuse to accept their bodies since it was all a "gay
problem" that they didn't want to take a risk on. There are apparently morgues
which that group of people exclusively use now because they were the ones to
treat their friends like human beings during the AIDS crisis.

It got so bad that at one point people dying of AIDS at home (because
hospitals didn't want to deal with you) would ask their friends to dump their
corpse on the white house lawn when they passed. They did this to protest the
despicable treatment of gay people and AIDS victims by the Reagan
administration. I would recommend everyone sit down and learn about this
period of time. It was really eye opening to me how one group of people can be
treated as less than human by almost every aspect of society. It's really not
something they talk about in public school.

Edit: Here's the link to the interview I was talking about:
[https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/shame-on-
you/e/66787240](https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/shame-on-you/e/66787240)

